# Performing Arts Camp Documentary.



## avkid (Apr 20, 2009)

See what I did last summer this Saturday at Noon Eastern on MTV.

12:00-2:00 PM True Life Presents- Camp'd Out: I'm Going to Performing Arts Camp


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Apr 25, 2009)

Which camp? French Woods, or StageDoor?


----------



## avkid (Apr 25, 2009)

Andy_Leviss said:


> Which camp? French Woods, or StageDoor?


 Ahh...someone who knows the community.

French Woods


----------



## willbb123 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just found the thread, turned on the tv and its on now. Cool dude


----------



## airkarol (May 1, 2009)

Phil, I'm still waiting for the DVD.

Apparently I appear for a few seconds. 

In the MTV show, you can see some of Phil's work in "The Wedding Singer," and everything else in that theatre. I was working on all of the shows in the Pavilion, including "Les Miserables" and "The Producers." French Woods has a great program for anyone interested in music or theatre. We also have classes in technical aspects of theatre, including stagecraft, lighting, and sound.

About 20 productions go up every three weeks. If any of you want to take a look this summer, the festival weekends are posted below. 

```
Session 1:
Begins at 2pm on Sunday, June 28th, 2009
Begins at 10:30am on Monday, June 29th, 2009

Session 2:
Begins at 2pm on Saturday, July 18th 2009
Begins at 10:30am on Sunday, July 19th, 2009

Session 3:
Begins at 2pm on Friday, August 7th, 2009
Begins at 10:30am on Saturday, August 8th, 2009

Session 4:
Begins at 2pm on Friday, August, 28th, 2009
Begins at 10:15am on Saturday, August 29th, 2009
```

If anybody is interested in coming up to see a few shows, send me a PM.


----------

